
Er.js: Erlang-in-JavaScript - mk
http://beatniksoftware.com/erjs/
======
mleonhard
Erlang's two most important features are finding their way into many
languages:

\- Message passing with mailboxes and pattern matching receive statements

\- Supervision trees, allowing the separation of function code and error
handling

------
rvirding
I hate quoting myself but:

Any sufficiently complicated concurrent program in another language contains
an ad hoc informally-specified bug-ridden slow implementation of half of
Erlang.

With all respect to Greenspun.

